# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Termite treatment before pouring on ground slab

## dansa

Hi,
Any recommendation on a type of termite treatment to be done before the slab is poured for an extension attached to the rear of the house.
Chemical or non chemical barrier? Price?
I live in Sydney.
Thanks.

----------


## David.Elliott

Years ago I used to print for a pest control company and got him to do my addition slab.
He asked if I wanted it cheap - or right. 
The going rate then for a house slab I think was about $400.00. 
He gave me the chemical pricelist open at the right page, a calculator and the Standards relating to termite pre-slab treatment. 
I did the sums, twice.  Both times the chemical cost alone for my slab at the appropriate dilution came in at well over $600.00.  I gave him $800.00. 
Moral of the story, once reasonable steps have been take to ensure you're not getting ripped off, you get what you pay for...

----------


## dansa

Has anybody used the physical barriers? Are they more expensive?

----------


## intertd6

> Has anybody used the physical barriers? Are they more expensive?

  a properly designed slab is a physical barrier, it's just the penetrations & new to old slab junctions that need a proprietary protection method, chemical barriers need set maintenance for the life of the structure whereas physical barriers are good for the expected structure service life.
inter

----------

